# Best beach for 1 night in Honolulu



## Travelhappy2 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm scheduled for 1 night in HNL on my way to 16 days in Kona :whoopie: and I need to rent a hotel. My flight gets in at night and the flight to Kona is at 3pm the next day. Where's the best beach? What's the best hotel (beachfront)? If you have a link for a great deal that would be helpful too. Finally, what's the name of that book that's recommended to see all of the great (hidden) spots? I used it in Maui and Kauai and it was great!!! I'd like to get it for Kona.

Thanks Tuggers


----------



## larue (Jun 7, 2011)

Travelhappy2 said:


> I'm scheduled for 1 night in HNL on my way to 16 days in Kona :whoopie: and I need to rent a hotel. My flight gets in at night and the flight to Kona is at 3pm the next day. Where's the best beach? What's the best hotel (beachfront)? If you have a link for a great deal that would be helpful too. Finally, what's the name of that book that's recommended to see all of the great (hidden) spots? I used it in Maui and Kauai and it was great!!! I'd like to get it for Kona.
> 
> Thanks Tuggers



If I had only one night on Oahu and wanted a great beach, I would go to the north shore and stay at turtle bay resort.  http://www.turtlebayresort.com.  Amazing place and setting that rivals anything else on any Hawaiian island.  One of the best snorkel spots on Oahu in a cove to the east of the hotel and every room has an ocean view.


----------



## tompalm (Jun 7, 2011)

The north shore might be nice, but it is one hour drive to get there and the best beach is at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  You will be out of the crowd on the big island, so you might as well go see Waikiki and get a feel of what all the others are talking about and decide for yourself if you like it or not.  

If you really want to see the beaches of Oahu, rent a car, schedule a late afternoon flight to the big island and spend time driving around the east side of the island by Hanamua Bay, Sandys Beach, and over to Kaneohe to take the H3 back to the airport. It is some of the best scenery of all the islands.

Everyone will tell what the best thing to see is, but you really need to see it for yourself.  Oahu has the best and the most beaches.  The other islands have great beaches too, but not as many as Oahu.

Of other note, I would not recommend driving up to the north shore at night.  It is a dark, two lane road and the crime rate is high on the north shore.  The hotel has good security and it is a great place to stay, but don't go driving up there for the first time at night.


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 7, 2011)

If you want a nice beach, oceanfront hotel (a must) etc., I would recommend the Hale Kahalani (at the end of Lewers St.); the Manoa Surfrider; or the Reef Hotel.  The least expensive would be the Reef, and the most expensive would be the Hale Kahalani.

Going to Turtle Bay would be too long of a drive, especially at night, in my opinion.  And, the Hilton property may, or may not, give you an oceanfront room.

A "less expensive" alternative, would be to rent a "Koa" unit at the Imperial, ONLY if they will guarantee you an upper floor unit (above the 14th floor or so).  The KOA units are the end units (oceanside) of the building.  I prefer the **07 units over the **06 units.  It is a timeshare, right across the street from the Hale Kahalani.  If you tell them that you are a timeshare owner (or a friend of an Imperial owner), they will give you about 50% off of their normal rates, so the Koa unit would cost you about $200 or less.  To get to the beach, you would have to walk about 150 feet, or so.  The Imperial does have valet parking $20 per day, I think, with in and out privileges.


I think you are referring to the "Revealed" books, for the Islands.

Tony


----------



## bdmauk (Jun 7, 2011)

tompalm said:


> If you really want to see the beaches of Oahu, rent a car, schedule a late afternoon flight to the big island and spend time driving around the east side of the island by Hanamua Bay, Sandys Beach, and over to Kaneohe to take the H3 back to the airport. It is some of the best scenery of all the islands.
> 
> Of other note, I would not recommend driving up to the north shore at night.  It is a dark, two lane road and the crime rate is high on the north shore.  The hotel has good security and it is a great place to stay, but don't go driving up there for the first time at night.



Couldn't agree more.  Haven't stayed oceanfront. But for beaches, we loved the east Oahu beaches: hanuama bay, kailua, bellows and sandy's.  And if you have the chance, watching the sunset at Ko'olina is awe-inspiring!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 7, 2011)

Travelhappy2 said:


> Finally, what's the name of that book that's recommended to see all of the great (hidden) spots? I used it in Maui and Kauai and it was great!!! I'd like to get it for Kona.
> 
> Thanks Tuggers



Big Island Revealed

Also, a great site for information and to get questions answered:

http://www.konaweb.com


----------



## Barbeque (Jun 8, 2011)

We were in Hawaii over Easter break for the Norwegian Pride of America Cruise and stayed 1 night prior and 1 night after at the Outrigger Reef and it was very nice.  The location and service were both excellent.  I think it had also just been remodeled.


----------



## jlp879 (Jun 8, 2011)

You're on Oahu for such a short period of time, I'd head to any beachfront hotel on Waikiki beach and join in on the action.

The difference will be startling after you arrive in Kona.  

Any beachfront hotel would fit the bill and a very good comparison table of location, prices and aerial photos are found on the Revealed series website.

http://www.wizardpub.com/oahu/oahaerials.html

Want luxury and being in the middle of the action?  Go for the Halekulani.  Want to be close to the action, but still somewhat remote?  The Kahala is a luxury hotel in an upscale residential neighbourhood that has it's own beach.  It's still close to Honolulu.


----------



## chellej (Jun 8, 2011)

The last time we stayed on Oahu for just a couple of nights  we stayed at the Ilikai (the hotel where the original Hawaii 50 shot the opening scene with Mcgarret on the roof).  We got an excellent rate through priceline.  Part of it is now owned by Shell.  It is next door to the Hilton Hawaiian village at the end of Waikiki.

Yo can see what Oahu hotels are going for on priceline on this website  www.biddingfortravel.com


----------



## tompalm (Jun 8, 2011)

There are a lot of great hotels on the beach in Waikiki.  A lot of it has to do with how much you want to spend and better deals can be found at the Outrigger and a few others.  During the last 10 years, the beach sand has been washing away and the state plans to pump more sand on to the beach in 2012.  Right now, there is a descent amount of sand everywhere, but the most sand and best beach sand is between Outrigger Reef where the Shorebird is and the Illikai hotel with the best beach, or most sand in front of Hilton Hawaiian Village.  

The HHV is a large resort and the most of the rooms are not on the ocean.  The only way to get that is to request that and pay more.  But, if you will not be staying there very long, I wouldn't worry about that.  Odds are that you will wake up very early, and have time to see a little of the beach.  I still think driving around the east side on the way to the airport is the best viewing for the island and beaches.  It will take less than two hours to do that, but you should allow about three or four hours for stopping and viewing the scenery.  So, for a 3:00 p.m. flight, you would want to check out of the hotel around 10:00 or 11:00 a.m. in the morning.


----------



## tompalm (Jun 8, 2011)

The more I think about it, the Outrigger Reef is a better place to stay because the Hilton is so large that you will spend a lot of time walking around the resort and trying to find your room and then the same the next day when checking out.  The Outrigger is smaller and allows a faster service of getting into and out of your room.  Also, you can eat breakfast buffet at the Shorebird and save a lot of time that way.

Look at the picture of the beach in front of the Outrigger at the beach.  There is not a lot of sand, but the good news is when eating at the Shorebird, you are close to the ocean and it is nice.  http://www.outriggerreef-onthebeach.com/index.cfm


----------



## Travelhappy2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*1 night in HNL*

Thank you for your advice. Too bad the North Shore is so far away; I would much prefer the secluded environment. I do like the idea of staying at Waikiki/oceanfront and waking up early to explore the beach "just to say I've been" I really love the idea of renting a car and driving to enjoy the beautiful scenery!!! It's great to know where to go.

Now...the challenge of finding acceptable lodging. I've  been on several sites. I don't like the limitations on Priceline to choose either number of stars OR resorts. Of course I would prefer a resort, however, I won't stay at a place that's less than luxurious. spoiled huh  RCI never seems to have 1 nighters when/where I need them. Unless I change plans for bringing food, I will need refrigeration.

Seems like a lot of work right now, but the knowledge of having over 2 weeks in Paradise makes it all worth it.

I'm going to order the book from Amazon 

Thanks


----------

